# What Is This?!!?



## nickhyena (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey,

I am new to fish forums. I came to ask....WHAT IS THIS hanging out of one of the fish's mouths in my pond? I was photographing some frogs tonight and noticed this swimming around. We have loads of fish in our wildlife pond that has been established for about 7 years. Its full of life, but i'm not sure that kind of life is living in this fishes mouth. Its pretty discusting and the fish must be having a hell of a time with what ever it is. It looks like some kind of worm as I can see what look like filtration apendages at the end of the 'worm'. I would love to know what it is! I'm not really a fish guy, but have nearly completed my degree in zoology, so if someone has some interesting info on this thing, i'd love to read about it.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

My goldfish also has something weird on his forehead. Looks like a zip or something like it; does anyone here know what that is and what i should do with it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

nickhyena
very intresting - It almost looks like a saltwater tube of some sort. Very intresting indeed.

Akati-
The zit looking thing could be a ulcer or tumor of some sort. Keep up on the water changes and if it breaks open you will need to start medicationg.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thats so weird


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like it ate an underwater plant and then got it stuck in its mouth somehow.


----------

